# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 > مبتدی: راهنمایی در نوشتن پروژه

## caspianhero

با سلام بر دوستان عزیز
من میخوام سیستم مدیریت کتابخانه را با زبان vb6 و بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس بنویسم!!!(با توجه به اینکه یکم با زبان vb6  اشنایی دارم: قصد دارم با vb6 برنامه نویسی ام را شروع کنم) لطفا دوستانی که با زبان vb6 پروژه انجام دادند من را  در طول انجام پروژه راهنمایی کنند!!! تا این تایپیک : اموزشی بشه برای عموم کاربران!!
1. اولین سئوال من مورد طراحی منو با menu editor هست: با توجه به این که من میخوام از زبان فارسی در هنگام ایجاد منو ها استفاده کنم!! و هر کاری میکنم منو ها از سمت چپ به راست نمی روند!!!
ایا تنظیم خاصی دارد لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟

سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

گزینه RightToLeft فرم رو True کن، درست میشه.

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام بر دوستان :من میخوام برای فرم ورود به صفحه ی اصلی با ProgressBar :لودر صفحه بگذارم!!! و همچنین میخوام صفحه لوگین بذارم!!! لطفا دوستانی که تجربیاتی در این زمینه دارند راهنمایی کنند(در مورد کد نویسی برنامه)؟؟؟
سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

خوب به این صفحه میگن splash screen، یه صفحه جدید اضافه کن، یه Progressbar خوشگل پیدا کن(اگه نداری) بعد توی تایمر بنویس:
Dim S as integer
S=S+1
If S = 500 Then
Form1.Load
Unload Me
تنظیم سرعت و گرافیکش هم به خودتون مربوطه.
----------------------------------------------------------
به نظر من جواب همه سوالاتتون توی سایت هست کافیه جستجو کنید.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

دوست عزیز استفاده از splash screen دودلیل داره.
دلیل اول(که از نظر من مهم نیست) زیبای برنامه 
دلیل دوم (مهمتره) اینه که 
هنگام نمایش splash screen به کاربر برنامه در حال انجام عملیاتی زمان گیره مثل:پر کردن یک آرایه بزرگ یا لود کردن اطلاعات یک دیتابیس بزرگ 
که البته انجام این کار ها باعث کند شدن روند اجرایی برنامه میشه،هستش.
تاکاربر از کند بودن برنامه ناراضی نباشه(در کل برای مقدار دهی اولیه)

----------


## بهروز عباسی

راستی اگه منظورت از


> و همچنین میخوام صفحه لوگین بذارم!!!


صفحه ای برای درخواست کلمه عبور از کاربره باید کلمات عبور رو با اولین لاگین کاربران به انها ارائه بدی و در فایلی ذخیره کنی(اگه بخوای میتونی کدگذاری شون کنی)و برای بار دوم که قصد ورود دارند از آنها تقاضای کلمه عبور کنی.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر از تمام دوستان عزیز: این مشکلم حل شد :بوس: 
حالا یک سئوال دیگه داشتم : اون هم این هست چطور میتونم یک فرم لاگین برای فرم اصلی پروژه درست کنم تا تنها فقط خودم بتونم داخل صفحه اصلی برم !!!

سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

> صفحه ای برای درخواست کلمه عبور از کاربره باید کلمات عبور رو با اولین  لاگین کاربران به انها ارائه بدی و در فایلی ذخیره کنی(اگه بخوای میتونی  کدگذاری شون کنی)و برای بار دوم که قصد ورود دارند از آنها تقاضای کلمه  عبور کنی.


متشکر: منظور من این هست چطور باید طراحیش کنم(اموزش ساختش را میخوام)!!! ایا قبلا در مورد این موضوع در این سایت بحث  شده!!!  اگه شده لطفا لینک بدید

سپاس

----------


## بهروز عباسی

نمونه دارم اگه میخوای میذارم هر جاشو متوجه نشدی بگو تا توضیح بدم

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: اگه دارید لطف بکن اپلودش کن :قلب: 
سپاس

----------


## بهروز عباسی

splash and login.rar
این برنامه خیلی سادست 
نمایش اسپلش با اجرای برنامه پس از گذشت چند ثانیه نمایش فرم مربوط به ورود پسورد بعد از وارد کردن پس نمایش فرم اصلی

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> قصد دارم با vb6 برنامه نویسی ام را شروع کنم


دوستان شرمنده
اگه برنامه نویسی بلد نیستی وگیر نمره و از این چیزها هم نیستی ومیخوای برنامه نویس بشی.
برو دنبال دلفی یا C++‎ چون vb کم کم در حال کمرنگ شدنه (البته برای استارت خیلی خوبه من دوسال وقت گذاشتم روی vb ویک سال هم دلفی حالاهم c البته بصورت حرفه ای)

البته قصد ندارم دل سردت کنم Vb هم خوبه اگه به دنبال نوشتن برنامه های متوسط به پائین هستی.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: ولی من چون زیاد برنامه نویسی نکردم !! دنبال یک زبان اسان و پایه می گشتم برای همین اومدم با vb6 کار کنم!!! وگرنه میخواستم با vb.net پروژه ام را درست کنم ولی چون دیدم ریسک اش بالا هست بی خیال شدم!!!
راستی نظر نظر شما در مورد خانواده net. چطوری هست!!! همه دنبال سی شارپ و....... هستند  ولی شما دنبال سی و برنامه های سنگین سیستمی هستید که حجم کد نویسی اش خیلی بالا هست!!!
بگذریم!! از موضوع انحراف پیدا کردیم!!!
 :گیج: 
راستی دوست عزیز:
در مورد صفحه لاگین بنده گمان میکنم که صفحه ی لاگین باید با پایگاه داده ای در  ارتباط باشه!!! کد شما را  دیدم ساده بود!! کد دیگری ندارید که کامل تر باشه!!! من یک سورس دارم !! هر کاری کردم اپلود کنم نشد!!! وگرنه بهتون نشان میدادم که منظورم چی هست!!

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> در مورد صفحه لاگین بنده گمان میکنم که صفحه ی لاگین باید با پایگاه داده  ای در  ارتباط باشه!!! کد شما را  دیدم ساده بود!! کد دیگری ندارید که کامل  تر باشه!!!


من فقط خواستم یه نمای کلی ازش بهت نشون بدم حق با توه



> ! دنبال یک زبان اسان و پایه می گشتم برای همین اومدم با vb6 کار کنم!!!


برای شروع خوبه



> راستی نظر نظر شما در مورد خانواده net. چطوری هست!!! همه دنبال سی شارپ  و....... هستند  ولی شما دنبال سی و برنامه های سنگین سیستمی هستید که حجم  کد نویسی اش خیلی بالا هست!!!


خانواده دات نت  خیلی عالی چون همیشه بروزه و چیزهای جدیدی درش هست.
امامن به برنامه نویسی سیستمی علاقه دارم کاریش هم نمیشه کرد البته به php وطراحی وب هم تسلط نسبی دارم.
حقیقت اینه که توی برنامه نویسی سیستمی رقیب کمتره دات نت و از قبیل 50 درصد خانوما 50 در صد آقایون اما سیستمی همش درصد آقایون البته توی ایران

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز از راهنمایی تان: در مورد صفحه لاگین من چه کار کنم!!! ایا قبلا در این انجمن چیزی در موردش بحث نشده!!! اگه هست لطفا لینک بدهید!!! دوستان دیگه اگر نظر دارند در این مورد لطفا راهنمایی کنند!!!

سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام بر دوستان: یک سئوال داشتم !! چطور می تونم من یک صفحه لاگین کنترل شده مثل این عکس درست کنم: مثلا منو های دیگه مثل تعمیر و نگهداری و معامله و... سوخته هست :یعنی کار نمیکنه!!!! یعنی  تا زمانی که وارد کنترل پنل اصلی نشیم(از قسمت ورود) نمی زارد از تمام امکانات سیستم استفاده کنیم!!!

لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟
1.jpg

سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟
یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم : فونت مخصوص فارسی ایا توی وی بی 6 داریم!!! من وقتی تایپ میکنم توی وی بی 6 حروف ک و گ چاپ نمیشه!!! به جاش ... میاد!!

----------


## SlowCode

> دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟
> یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم : فونت مخصوص فارسی ایا توی وی بی 6 داریم!!! من وقتی تایپ میکنم توی وی بی 6 حروف ک و گ چاپ نمیشه!!! به جاش ... میاد!!


از فونت tahoma استفاده کن.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر: یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم : ایا این کد را میشه برای اتصال به sql server به کار برد!!!!!
Private Sub Form_Load()
'Adodc1.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" & App.Path & "\DataBase\DataBase_Project.mdb;"
   Adodc1.RecordSource = "SELECT * FROM ahda"
   Adodc1.Refresh

   Call LOCKTEXT
End Sub

و این یکی کد چی!!! ایا این کدها فقط به اکسس وصل میشوند!!! :گیج: 

If Text1.Text = "" And Text2.Text = "" Then
    MsgBox "ÈÇíÏ ÝíáÏåÇ ÑÇ ÈÇ ÏÞÊ Ê˜ãíá äãÇííÏ .", vbOKOnly + vbExclamation, "ÎØÇ"
Else
   Adodc1.Recordset.AddNew
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!Name = Text1
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!lastName = Text2
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!BookName = Text3
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!codebook = Text4
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!WrithBook = Text5
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!Gaymat = Text8
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!tahda = Text6
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!noebook = Text9
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!Moshakhsat = Text7
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!note = Text10
   Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!user = Text11
   Adodc1.Recordset.Update
   MsgBox "ÚãáíÇÊ ÈÇ ãæÝÞíÊ ÐÎíÑå ÔÏ !", vbOKOnly + vbInformation, "ãÑíã"
   Image3.Enabled = False
   Image2.Enabled = True
End If
End Sub

----------


## caspianhero

کسی نمیدونه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :متعجب: 
ایا Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0 برای اتصال به sql server 2005 به کار میره یا فقط مخصوص اکسس هست!!

----------


## caspianhero

اینجا کسی vb6 بلد نیست!!!! :متعجب:

----------


## M.T.P

> کسی نمیدونه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ایا Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0 برای اتصال به sql server 2005 به کار میره یا فقط مخصوص اکسس هست!!


مختص اکسس 2003 و نسخه های پایین تر

----------


## caspianhero

تشکر از شما که جواب من را بعد از چند روز دادید!!!! :افسرده: 
من عاقبت نفهمیدم که ایا با vb6 میشه برای اتصال داده ها به پایگاه داده sql server کد نوشت یا نه!!!؟؟؟
کسی جواب من را که نمیده!!!!.......... لطفا شما راهنمایی کنید؟؟
سپاس

----------


## M.T.P

> تشکر از شما که جواب من را بعد از چند روز دادید!!!!
> من عاقبت نفهمیدم که ایا با vb6 میشه برای اتصال داده ها به پایگاه داده sql server کد نوشت یا نه!!!؟؟؟
> کسی جواب من را که نمیده!!!!.......... لطفا شما راهنمایی کنید؟؟
> سپاس


بله شما با vb6 می تونید به راحتی با انواع نسخه های SQL Server کار کنید.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر: ولی کد نویسی اش برای اتصال به پایگاه داده sql server چگونه هست!!؟؟؟ اگر سایتی را میشناسید که در این مورد توضیح داده باشه لطفا معرفی کنید؟؟؟

سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

سر این سوال میشه همه هنگ می کنند!!!

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام بر دوستان
من این سورس برنامه مدیریت کتابخانه را از یک سایت دانلود کردم و بدون هیچ  اروری اجرا میشه! ولی یک مشکل داره!!!! مشکل اش این هست که زمانی که میخوام توی text box حروف بنویسم : به حالت فقل در امده و نمیزاره چیزی توش بنویسم(مثلا برای منو ثبت نام کتابهای جدیدو... همه فیلدشان قفل هست!!!)(برای اتصال به پایگاه داده access کد نویسی شده)!!! کسی میدونه مشکلش برای چی هست!!!
سورسش را اپلود میکنم: لطفا هر کی میتونه یک نیم نگاهی بهش بندازه!!! :گریه: 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟؟
http://uplod.ir/ygf3udbhnwkv/Maryam_mspsoft.ir.zip.htm
سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟

----------


## M.T.P

دوست عزیز کسی مخش هنگ نکرده ، شما کم لطف هستید.
تو همین بخش آموزش گام به گام Sql2005 رو یکی از دوستان گذاشته.

هلو برو تو گلو نیست که !   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## caspianhero

نه خیر من کم لطف نیستم اولند من اون تایپیک را دیشب زدم و ان دوست ما صبح جواب داد تازه بعد از چند روز داد !!!
دوما اون سئوال دوم من را کسی نهمید مشکلش چی هست!!؟؟؟ بابا ثواب کنید : کباب نمی شید ها!!!! :گیج:

----------


## SlowCode

> دوما اون سئوال دوم من را کسی نهمید مشکلش چی هست!!؟؟؟ بابا ثواب کنید : کباب نمی شید ها!!!!


 این که معلومه عزیز من، برای وارد کردن اطلاعات باید دکمه "جدید" رو بزنی، اگه دقت کنی توی اون دکمه تابع OPPENLO رو صدا زده، حالا این تابع رو پیدا کن، توش نوشته: 
Text1.Locked = False
و توی رویداد فرم لود هم تابع LOCKTEXT خاصیت Locked تکست باکس ها رو فعال میکنه.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: الان چاره ی کار چی هست!!! یعنی پاکش کنم درست میشه!!!! در روند برنامه که مشکلی ایجاد نمیشه!!!

----------


## SlowCode

مشکلی نیست که چرا پاکش کنی؟ اگه پاکش کنی مشکل به وجود میاد. چون اول باید یه رکرد جدید درست کنی بعد اطلاعات رو توش وارد کنی.
به نظر من بهتره همین طوری بمونه.

----------


## caspianhero

اگه اینجوری بمونه : من چطوری اطلاعات را وارد textbox کنم!!!! این کد نمیذاره چیزی وارد textbox بشه!!!! و همه ی textbox ها قفل میشند!! یعنی حتما باید دکمه جدید را بزنم!! به طور مستقیم ادم وارد کنه بهنر نیست!!!
اصلا این کد چه به درد میخوره!!! کار را سخت کرده!!! چون من میخوام این کد ها برای پروژه ام به کار ببرم با کمی تغییر!!!

----------


## SlowCode

بهت توضیح دادم، بهتره که اینطوری باشه، البته میتونی این کار ها رو توی فرم لود بنویسی ولی اگه کاربر بخواد دوباره اطلاعاتی وارد کنه باید دکمه جدید رو بزنه.
البته یه کار دیگه هم میتونی بکنی تکست باکس ها رو آزاد بزار بعد دوتا دکمه جدید و ذخیره رو با هم بنویس، ولی اونوقت نباید تکست باکس ها رو به datafiled وصل کنی، باید متن تکست ها رو دستی بریزی توی فیلد مربوطه، به نظر میاد که این کار برای شما سخت تر باشه. پس بهتره از همون کد استفاده کنی.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم: من موقعی که توی vb6 حروف های ک وگ را تایپ میکنم : وی بی انها رابه صورت ... نشان می دهند!!! در ضمن ویندوز من 7 هست!!! من بیشتر فونت ها را تست کردم ولی جوا نداد!! چه کار کنم!!

----------


## SlowCode

از فونت tahoma استفاده کن، right to left رو هم true کن.
یادت نره که script رو روی arabic تنظیم کنی.

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام بر دوستان عزیز: چطور میشه توی vb مثلا فونت tahoma را کاملا ثبت کرد(apply)!!! که هر دقیقه فونت ها را دستی تنظیم نکنیم؟؟

سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام:
چطور میشه پنجره closeبرای form1 را غیر فعال کرد!!؟؟؟؟؟
 لطفا کسی حواب من را بده!!! :متعجب: 

سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

> با سلام بر دوستان عزیز: چطور میشه توی vb مثلا فونت tahoma را کاملا ثبت کرد(apply)!!! که هر دقیقه فونت ها را دستی تنظیم نکنیم؟؟
> 
> سپاس


 اگه برای فرمت فونت رو تنظیم کنی، بعد از تنظیم هر کنترلی که بزاری روی فرمت همون خاصیت رو برمیداره.(یعنی اول فونت رو تنظیم کن بعد کنترل رو به فرمت اضافه کن)

----------


## SlowCode

> با سلام:
> چطور میشه پنجره closeبرای form1 را غیر فعال کرد!!؟؟؟؟؟
>  لطفا کسی حواب من را بده!!!
> 
> سپاس


Private Sub Form_Unload(Cancel As Integer)
Cancel = True
End Sub

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر محسن جان
یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم: من یک صفحه لاگین برای فرم ام طراحی کردم: میخوام زمانی که بر روی دکمه ی enter صفحه کلید را بزنم وارد پنل بشه!!! الان من حتما باید دکمه ی ورود را بزنم تا وارد صفحه ی مدیریتی بشه!!!! ولی من میخوام با زدن دکمه ی enter هم این کار انجام بشه!!!؟؟؟ عکس اش میزارم براتان: لطفا راهنمایی کنید: سپاس فراوان

----------


## SlowCode

این کد رو بنویس:(به جای cmdLogin نام دکمه ورودت رو بنویس)

Private Sub Text1_KeyDown(KeyCode As Integer, Shift As Integer)
If KeyCode = vbEnter Then Call cmdLogin_Click
End Sub

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر : این کدها را باید کجا بنویسم!!! توی text1 یا form1 !!!
چند لحظه پیش زدم اجرا نشد!!!
لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟؟
سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

همون کد رو توی فرمت بنویس فقط به جای Text1 نام تکست باکس پسوردت و به جای cmdlogin نام دکمه ورودت رو بنویس تا وقتیکه اینتر رو زد کدهای دکمه ورود اجرا بشه.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر: ولی من شانسی توی فرم جوابم را گرفتم: مثلا گفته خاصیت defualt را اگه توی : command  فعال کنم کارم راه می افتد و من همین کار کردم و جواب گرفتم : راستی ایا میشه برای دکمه ی پاک و بازگشت هم همین کار کرد؟؟؟
سپاس

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%D8%B1%D8%AF

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام

کسی نیست به ما بگه که چطور میشه یک فونت را توی Vb به طور کلی ثبت کرد تا هر بار دستی تنظیم نکنیم؟؟؟(tahoma)

سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

> با سلام
> 
> کسی نیست به ما بگه که چطور میشه یک فونت را توی Vb به طور کلی ثبت کرد تا هر بار دستی تنظیم نکنیم؟؟؟(tahoma)
> 
> سپاس


توی پست 40  عرض کردم، یه پروژه جدید باز کن، نوع فونت فرم رو تعیین کن، حالا هر کنترلی که روی فرم بزاری همون فونت روش اعمال میشه، خاصیت Right to left هم بهش اعمال میشه.




> راستی ایا میشه برای دکمه ی پاک و بازگشت هم همین کار کرد؟؟؟


این خاصیت فقط برای یک کنترل قابل تنظیم هست.

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام و متشکر از شما: 
یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم میخواستم بدونم ایا راهی هست که بشه زمانی که دکمه ی run را می زنیم طبق عکس بالا :اشاره گر موس دقیقا روی text1 باشه(چشمک بزنه)!!؟؟؟؟
سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

کسی نمیدونه!!!

----------


## SlowCode

Text1.SetFocus

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر: ولی کار نکرد!!! که!!!
چطور باید به کار بردش!!! چیز دیگه ام داره!!

----------


## SlowCode

ببین این کد رو توی یه دکمه بنویس، به جای Text1 هم نام تکست باکست رو بنویس.

----------


## caspianhero

متشمر دوست عزیز: من این کاری که گفتید را تست مردم و جواب هم گرفتم ولی منظور من این بود که (طبق عکس بالا) زمانی صفحه لاگین ظاهر شد اشاره گر به صورت اتوماتیک روی text1 باشد: من با timer امتحان کردم ولی پشت سر هم اجرا میشه!!! :متفکر: 
دوستان دیگه هم لطفا راهنمایی کنند!؟؟؟

سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

خوب tabindex اون تکست باکس رو برابر صفر کن. :لبخند:

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: مشکل حل شد :بوس: : واقعا برنامه نویسی خیلی دنگ وفنگ داره!!!

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام و باز هم یک سئوال فنی دیگه!!!
میخواستم بدونم چطور میشه منوهایی که با menu editor درست می کنیم را غیر فعال کرد؟؟؟؟به حالت سوخته در اورد!! :متفکر: 

سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

هنگام طراحی منوها تیک گزینه Enabled رو بردار. با این کد هم میتونی این کار رو بکنی:
mnuFile.Enabled = False
به جای mnuFile نام منو خودت رو بنویس.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر از شما  :بوس: 
یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم لطفا راهنمایی کنید: من برای پروژه ام دکمه ی قفل سیستم و باز کردن سیستم گذاشتم: قفل سیستم را باز استفاده از خاصیت false درست کردم: حالا میخوام برای باز کردن سیستم هم همین سیستم را بریزم به طوری که هنگامی که کاربر دکمه را زد ازش پسورد بخواهد!!! من چند خط کد نوشتم ولی جواب نداد!!!! لطفا اگه دوستان و شما بلدید راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟ اگه میخواهید من کدی که نوشتم را بزارم تا عیب یابی بشه!!!!

سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه!!!
کدهایی که برای باز کردن سیستم نوشتم این هست ولی موقع اجرا ازc3 مشکل میگیره!!؟؟
Private Sub c2_Click()*
If ((t1.Text = "admin") And (t2.Text = "1")) Then
c2.Enabled = True
c3.Enabled = True
c4.Enabled = True
c5.Enabled = True
c6.Enabled = True
c7.Enabled = True
c8.Enabled = True
c9.Enabled = True
c10.Enabled = True
c11.Enabled = True
c12.Enabled = True
c13.Enabled = True
file.Enabled = True
sabtnamafradjadid = True
listketab = True
listazalibary = True
karmandan = True
masoolibary.Enabled = True
other.Enabled = True
rahnama.Enabled = True
Else
MsgBox (".äÇã ßÇÑÈÑí íÇ ßáãå ÚÈæÑ ÇÔÊÈÇå ÇÓÊ ")
t1.Text = ""
t2.Text = ""
End If
End Sub*

----------


## SlowCode

چیزی سر در نیاوردم اگه ممکنه پروژت رو بزار.

----------


## ho3ein282

> کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه!!!
> کدهایی که برای باز کردن سیستم نوشتم این هست ولی موقع اجرا ازc3 مشکل میگیره!!؟؟
> Private Sub c2_Click()*
> If ((t1.Text = "admin") And (t2.Text = "1")) Then
> c2.Enabled = True
> c3.Enabled = True
> c4.Enabled = True
> c5.Enabled = True
> c6.Enabled = True
> ...


به نظر من بهتره که از فریم استفاده کنی
ببین این سورس مشکلت رو حل میکنه
Lock-Unlock.zip

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر ولی این چی هست و چه طوری کار می کنه ولینکتان خراب هم هست!!!

----------


## ho3ein282

> متشکر ولی این چی هست و چه طوری کار می کنه ولینکتان خراب هم هست!!!


Lock : خاصیت enabled فریم 1 رو false میکنه
Unlock: اگه
Text2.Text = "admin" And Text3.Text = "1"
خاصیت enabled فریم 1 رو true میکنه

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: من یک چیزهایی متوجه شدم ولی برای منو های طراحی شده را چه کار کنم!!! برای اونها که فریم نمیشه در نظر گرفت!!!

----------


## caspianhero

راستی دوستان ی2 سئوال دیگه هم داشتم: چطور میتونیم فرم ها را قفل کنیم به چطوری که کسی نتونه تغییر اندازه اش بده!!!!؟؟
و چطور میشه توی فرم ساعت و تاریخ هفته گذاشت؟؟؟

سپاس

----------


## ho3ein282

> چطور میتونیم فرم ها را قفل کنیم به چطوری که کسی نتونه تغییر اندازه اش بده!!!!؟؟


 خاصیت Border Style فرم مورد نظر رو از  روی حالت 2-Sizable بردارید 



> چطور میشه توی فرم ساعت و تاریخ هفته گذاشت


اینم یه مثالی که خیلی ساده طراحی شده

date-time.zip

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام دوست عزیز: اون کدهایی که در مورد lock & unlock گذاشته بودید را دیدم: من هم تقریبا مثل همون درست کرده بودم ولی نمیدونم که چرا زمانی که توی شرط if چندتا دستور مینویسم کامپایلر ارور میگیره!! مثل این کدها:
Private Sub c2_Click()
If t1.Text = "admin" And t2.Text = "1" Then
Frame1.Enabled = True
Frame2.Enabled = True
Frame3.Enabled = True
Frame4.Enabled = True
file.Enabled = True
sabtnamafradjadid = True
listketab = True
listazalibary = True
karmandan = True
masoolibary.Enabled = True
other.Enabled = True
rahnama.Enabled = True
Else
MsgBox "ÇÔÊÈÇå ãíÈÇÔÏ", vbOKOnly + vbCritical, "åÔÏÇÑ"
End If
End Sub

----------


## ho3ein282

> با سلام دوست عزیز: اون کدهایی که در مورد lock & unlock گذاشته بودید را دیدم: من هم تقریبا مثل همون درست کرده بودم ولی نمیدونم که چرا زمانی که توی شرط if چندتا دستور مینویسم کامپایلر ارور میگیره!! مثل این کدها:
> Private Sub c2_Click()
> If t1.Text = "admin" And t2.Text = "1" Then
> Frame1.Enabled = True
> Frame2.Enabled = True
> Frame3.Enabled = True
> Frame4.Enabled = True
> file.Enabled = True
> sabtnamafradjadid = True
> ...


اگه نمونه بزاری شاید بتونم کمکت کنم ویا بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## caspianhero

بفرمایید دوستان: لطفا راهنمایی کنید: دکمه ی unlock را چک کنید: زمانی پنجره میاد و یوزر و پس را میزنیم ارور می دهد!!
http://uplod.ir/s84dvai0t07e/libary_managmant.rar.htm

----------


## SlowCode

کدت رو به اینصورت بنویس:
If t1.Text = "admin" And t2.Text = "1" Then
asli.Frame1.Enabled = True
asli.Frame2.Enabled = True
asli.Frame3.Enabled = True
asli.file.Enabled = True
End If
البته صورت ساده ترش میشه این:
If t1.Text = "admin" And t2.Text = "1" Then
    For Each Frame In asli
        Frame.Enabled = True
    Next
End If

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: انشااله در طول زندگی ات موفق باشی :قلب: 
لطفا یک توضیح کوچک در مورد این کد بده: علتش چی هست که تو در تو نوشتی؟؟؟
سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

راستی یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم اگه به پروژه نگاه کرده باشید زمانی که برنامه را اجرا میکنیم پنجره فرمasli در حالت restore هست : زمانی که پنجره فرم را maximize می کنیم : تمام منوها و تکس باکس ها و دکمه ها ترتیبشان به هم میخورد و کج و کوله میشند: حالا چه کار میشه کرد زمانی که پنجره در اخرین حد خودش قرار می گیره به هم خوردگی نداشته باشد!!! یعنی همیشه در همه حال ثابت باشند!!!؟؟

سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

> متشکر دوست عزیز: انشااله در طول زندگی ات موفق باشی


ممنون



> لطفا یک توضیح کوچک در مورد این کد بده: علتش چی هست که تو در تو نوشتی؟؟؟
> سپاس


خوب من نوشتم که که تمام فریم های فرم اصل رو فعال کن، این کد زمانی خوبه که تعداد کنترل هایی که میخوای خاصیتشون رو عوض کنی زیاد باشه، فرض کن 20 تا دکمه داری به جای اینکه 20 خط بنویسی همین 3 خط رو مینویسی.



> راستی یک سئوال دیگه هم داشتم اگه به پروژه نگاه کرده باشید زمانی که  برنامه را اجرا میکنیم پنجره فرمasli در حالت restore هست : زمانی که پنجره  فرم را maximize می کنیم : تمام منوها و تکس باکس ها و دکمه ها ترتیبشان  به هم میخورد و کج و کوله میشند


Restore? :متعجب: 
نه واسه من مشکلی نداشت، شاید منظورت رو اشتباه رسوندی.

----------


## ho3ein282

> زمانی که پنجره فرم را maximize می کنیم : تمام منوها و تکس باکس ها و دکمه ها ترتیبشان به هم میخورد و کج و کوله میشند: حالا چه کار میشه کرد زمانی که پنجره در اخرین حد خودش قرار می گیره به هم خوردگی نداشته باشد!!! یعنی همیشه در همه حال ثابت باشند!!!؟؟


 فکر کنم منظور شما اینه که وقتی پنجره رو Maximize میکنی تمام آبجکت ها سر جاشون میمونن و قسمت زیادی از فرم با فضای خالی پر میشه که این اصلا خوشاین نیست.
بازهم اینجا میشه از فریم بهره برد.
Private Sub Form_Resize()
Frame1.Top = (form1.Height - Frame1.Height) / 2
Frame1.Left = (form1.Width - Frame1.Width) / 2
End Sub


نمونه ای قرار دادم ملاحظه بفرمایید
resize.zip

----------


## caspianhero

بله منظور من تقریبا همینه: ولی مشکل اینجاست که از چند تا فریم و command butten و بد تر از همه منو های ابشاری استفاده کردم که باعث میشه پنجره زمانی max میشه : کش بیاد و همه چی در هم بشه و ترتیب اشیا به هم بخوره!!!
الان اگه شما اون نمونه پروژه ای که گذاشتم ببینید منظورم را می فهمید: پنجره فرم asli را max کنید ببینید چی میشه!!

----------


## رامین مرادی

بابا من این هشت صفحه رو دنبال کردم یه پست اساسی توش ندیدم :لبخند گشاده!:  یا دوست عزیزمون نمی دونن اصلا" برنامه نویسی چی هستش مثل دانش آموزانی که هی تو کلاس برنامه نویسی شون دارن پاسور با کامپیوتر بازی می کنن یا اصلا" رشتشون چیز دیگه ای یا می خوان پستشون رو افزایش بدن و... . در کل یه صفحه لوگین براش درست می کردید اون رو تجلیل می کردید جالب بود تا این همه پست اسپم تو این تایپیک ایجاد نشه کمتر از 10 تا پست قابل دیدن بود یعنی ارزششو داشت .
===========================================
بعد از پیام خصوصی صاحب تایپیک

===========================================
دوست عزیزمون از لحن حرف زدن من ناراحت شده بودن. در ضمن من نگفتم که تایپیک رو کس دیگه ای ایجاد کرده . خواستم بگم که منظور من رو درست متوجه نشدید در کل هدف من شوخی و البته بیشتر تذکر بود تا با ایجاد یک صفحه لوگین برای شما تحلیل روی اون صورت می گرفت تا تایپیک شما هدف مشخصی رو دنبال کنه تا اینکه با چند تا سوال بی مورد نظم تایپیکتون به هم نریزه فکر کنم اکثر دوستان موافق باشن در ضمن تو قوانین سایت گفته شده که هر شوال رو تویه یه تایپیک جداگانه بنویسید اگه اشتباه می کنم تذکر بدید

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام
نیازی نیست من خودم صفحه ی لوگین درست کردم و مشکلم از ان جهت برطرف شده: در کل منظور من این بود که مدیران انجمن و کاربران حرفه ای سایت به فکر ضعفا باشند و به راحتی از هر تایپیکی نگذرند: هیچی نباشه این انجمن تنها انجمن برنامه نویسی فعال ایران هست :لبخند گشاده!:  و امیدمان بعد از خدا به شما دوستان هست از نظر برنامه نویسی و.........

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام بر دوستان
میخواستم بدونم کسی نمونه داکیومنت (مستند سازی پروژه) داره ؟؟؟ یعنی طریقه ی ساختش چطوری هست؟؟؟ چند تا فصل می خواد و..........

سپاس

----------

